
Ask HN: Are most recruiter letters from director-level employees ghostwritten? - BigHatLogan
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;ve noticed a trend recently and wanted to see if anybody else has experienced it.<p>I updated my LinkedIn late last year, and for the past month I&#x27;ve been receiving inbound letters from engineer directors, managers, and CTO&#x27;s at some local startups (I&#x27;m in the San Francisco Bay Area).<p>I&#x27;ve been swamped at work so I haven&#x27;t had time to answer them all, but I&#x27;ve noticed that all of them send exactly three emails, with the third email always containing something along the lines of, &quot;This is my last letter.&quot;<p>That&#x27;s kind of fishy, but I waved it away.<p>But then I responded to a handful, thanking them for reaching out and asking them if I can reach out to them next month when my workload settles down a little.<p>So far, of the 6-10 letters I&#x27;ve sent, not a single one has replied! I&#x27;m wondering why this is. Why would someone take the time to write three letters, only then to completely ignore you when you respond?<p>My pet theory is that someone else is sending recruitment letters on their behalf, and when they get a &quot;gray &#x2F; lukewarm&quot; response like mine, they just ignore it.<p>What does everyone think? It&#x27;s such a strange trend that has been confusing me for the past few weeks.<p>Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
I've found this trend common in B2B spam emails in the last six months or so.

Rather than sending a straight pitch, they add a lot of stuff to the message
that tries to make it sound like a personal business communication,
specifically mention that they've contacted me N times, and that "this is my
last chance".

Of course this is spam and you always get another chance.

I've noticed similar tricks from people who make spam phone calls and have
some shtick like "You wouldn't imagine how hard it was to get through to
you..." or "The last person who I talked to was so rude..."

